# New To Smoking



## falcon1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Could some one please explain what the temperature danger zone is when smoking Boston but and brisket ore any meat for that matter. Not sure about this subject...Any help would be appreciated TYVM Tom


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 1, 2014)

This should help you:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...food-handling/danger-zone-40-f-140-f/ct_index


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 1, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> This should help you:
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...food-handling/danger-zone-40-f-140-f/ct_index


there are also numerous posts in the forum already. I got these results by entering "Danger Zone" into the search bar at the top of the page.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=danger+zone


----------

